# New To Outbackers Forum & New To Posting On Any Forum



## sbrumpf (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Y"All... We just bought a new Bunkhouse 32BHDS Limited Edition... Will p/u trlr this Friday...


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. Hope everything goes good on Friday. Take your time and make sure everything works before you take it home.

Will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All right, another TEXAN!

See our rally thread for Spring Break and come join us. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry265732

Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Be sure to find the threads on a pre-delivery inspection check list(PDI). Some real good info to take along when you get your new baby. Nice to have you here.
Bob


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome -- What type of tow vehicle do you have?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi camp4life


















Feel free to ask lots of questions...

Enjoy that beautiful new 32bhds!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey -- thats cool -- I was born in Chandler...

hopefully see you at the Texas Rally ...


----------



## sbrumpf (Jan 1, 2008)

fl_diesel said:


> Welcome -- What type of tow vehicle do you have?


We recently purchased 2004 GMC 4X4 CrewCab 3500 One-Ton long bed, but 6.0 liter gasoline engine limits our towing capacity... SO... The 32 BHDS LE is just right weight-wise.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers camp4life. You're starting with a great Outback model with the 32. Good luck with the delivery.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Camp4life to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us

Don


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome!! Be sure to take the PDI checklist. Were going to Mission Texas next summer to check out a couple of places to spend next winter.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WELCOME!!!! Good luck with the PDI and enjoy the new trailer!!!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Family!! Hope to meet you all at the rally in March!









Michelle & Scott


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to see you with Outackers. Enjoy the new TT. Can't wait until spring, so I am going camping this weekend


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Outback! We have been looking at the 32's for a while. I suppose it's only a matter of time!

But back to what I wanted to say. Most everyone has said do a thorough PDI (Pre Delivery Inspection). Maybe you have done one before, I don't want to be insulting, so just in case this is your first, and for anyone else that may be doing this for the first time.......

Take a deep breath, hold the bus and go slow. You should expect that all is well and everything is as it should be with your new unit. But take your time. Look for any defect.

For example, when Wolfwood and I helped Mainecamper with thier PDI, I found a screw that was driven through the aluminum bumper cover. We also noticed some issues with the tires. I found on one unit that the retractible TV antenna was binding. On another a sticking awning and trim that was loose. On my 31RQS we had ceiling nails that had popped loose and were protruding. Minor stuff, easy fixes but bummers when you're out on your first trip and find problems.

Have the dealer run everything. The AC, The heat, Run the water, get the water heater going, the whole shabang. Make sure it cools, heats starts, raises, lowers etc etc etc.

I have had three succesful PDI's and helped with 2 more. Each PDI lasted about 2 hours. And it was time well spent.

I am sure you'll find your new rolling suite to be everything you expect it to be!

You should know that if you do have questions you're only a post away on Outbackers from getting help!

So congratulations again and welcome to the family!!!

Eric


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Camp4life
Hope you enjoy your new trailer

Willie


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------

